# Teryx Fan



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Just a heads up for anyone that is having engine fan problems. When I started having fan troubles, the first time I got rid of the reset with a inline fuse, next time(last week) found the relay under the seat had failed. Had another one for the fuel pump fail last year so now carry a spare one. Relays left to right looking forward are Fuel pump, Engine fan, Start Neutral, Start brake pedal. Can be checked with meter should have 0 ohms between 2 posts and 39 ohms on the other. I have also replaced the stock fan with a higher CFM one from Hunterworks. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Good info, will share with my stepdad....hes got 2 Teryx's, an 08 NRA edition and a 11 limited edition sport. The 08 already has the fuse bypass like mentioned, 11 hasn't given any issues so far.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good to know


----------

